
Benchmarking QUIC - yannikyeo
https://medium.com/@the.real.yushuf/benchmarking-quic-1fd043e944c7
======
yushuf
I actually wrote this article! Thanks for sharing this on Hacker News :)

------
phillipseamore
The original (simpler) implementation before standardization was far superior.
After standardization it's however become pseudo TCP over UDP and all the
gains seem to have been lost.

